# Is Creatine Safe?



## strong_ox (Jun 14, 2010)

I am a weight lifter considering a creatine product. I feel creatine has had a bad wrap for so long and every product claims to be the best and the safest. 

I want to use a product that is safe, healthy, and will yield the best results!

All I hear about creatine are the negative qualities: bloating, cramping, dehydration, and water retention. 

Has any creatine product been able to eliminate these side-effects?


----------



## MDR (Jun 14, 2010)

Creatine mono is perfectly safe and cheap.


----------



## Kathybird (Jun 14, 2010)

I got somewhat bloated so I stopped it.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 14, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> I got somewhat bloated so I stopped it.



ever tried CEE?
Creatine Ethyl Ester HCL (CEE)


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jun 14, 2010)

strong_ox said:


> I am a weight lifter considering a creatine product. I feel creatine has had a bad wrap for so long and every product claims to be the best and the safest.
> 
> I want to use a product that is safe, healthy, and will yield the best results!
> 
> ...


 
In my opinion, creatine monohydrate is the best product you can take which actually yields significant results while being completely safe if used *correctly.  *The negative things you hear are either from people who don't use the supplement correctly or those who think creatine will get them ripped or something.  Cramping and dehydration only occur if people don't consume enough water while supplementing the product.  Water retention is not a negative thing, it's exactly what creatine is suppose to do.  There is no such thing as "bloating" on creatine unless again you don't consume enough liquids which may give you stomach cramps and slight bloating.

I've used creatine on and off for over 10 years and never had an issue with negative sides.  Each time my strength improved significantly and I gained anywhere from 2-6 lbs on it, which I think is attributed to the product.


----------



## fitness chick (Jul 21, 2010)

Have you heard of CON-CRET? It's a creatine hydrochloride, which was just referenced in Muscle & Fitness Magazine as the secret ingredient in a creatine that really works.  But more importantly eliminates GI distress (no bloat, no water retention, no cramping), typical of creatine monohydrate.  Also due to its solubility, it can increase blood levels 1.7 times higher.  See the M&F August issue, page 184.  there's no loading either, instead CON-CRET's Micro-Dosing calls for small amounts, just 1 small scoop or capsule per 100 lbs of body weight.  I have taken it and experienced strength gains and endurance with absolutely no side effects at all!


----------



## BigBadWolf (Jul 21, 2010)

Ive used creatine on and off for years the only side effect ive gotten was a few muscle twitches/spasms, probably from being dehydrated (my own fault) and it does give me an upset stomach.Each and everytime i use creatine i gain mass and strength.


----------



## MMAWannabe (Jul 21, 2010)

Overall it is considered safe. It started being sold as a supplement around '95. For years they said they didn't know the long-term effects on the kidneys, but we are 15 years out and still now problems. It does dehydrate some people to a limited degree. I wouldn't use it while trying to cut weight by loosing water. I would drink plenty of water while on it though.


----------



## blergs. (Jul 21, 2010)

just go with 5-8g creatine mono ed. its safe and cheap.
I like using needtobuildmuscle.com for most of my supps.


----------

